# Bow colors?



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I perfer all black. If I had the $$$ I would get black limbs for my AM. I also like certain target colors.


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Whatevers hardest to see


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

I like camo for hunting and my target bow is a bright blue


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

I think all black bows are really sharp. Also, Hoyt has awesome colors with their blue fusion, jade, and the red ember.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

I prefer an high gloss all black bow for targets, but I gotta admit, the hoyt red and back color is sweet too.


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

I think Ill go with a mix of camo and black. I think they look really nice.


----------



## Hoyt_man (Feb 2, 2008)

NMYoungGun said:


> I think Ill go with a mix of camo and black. I think they look really nice.


If i had the cash id get black riser camo limbs alphamax


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

On bows I stain/paint I like black (or really dark brown stains) and have a little dark red paint for accents.


----------



## faithrz313 (Jun 18, 2009)

dont have a huntin bow yet but i have two target bows thay are bothe purple one with wite limbs and one with black limbs.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

faithrz313 said:


> dont have a huntin bow yet but i have two target bows thay are bothe purple one with wite limbs and one with black limbs.


What kind of bows are they?


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

i don't much care for camo, so target colors all the way for me.


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*black*

all black for me :darkbeer:


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

hoyt blue fusion for me.  perrrrty.


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

Robinhooder3 said:


> hoyt blue fusion for me.  perrrrty.


SAME!!! Just got my Ultra Elite in blue fusion!


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I like the Jade from Hoyt and the Firestorm Candy Green from Bowtech.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Black, Blue, Red or White =]


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

my drenalin has camo riser and black limbs. I like it.


----------



## Noah2016 (Feb 19, 2008)

green and camo


----------



## deerburner (Jun 3, 2008)

camo for me, ive heard black is good for hunting to, but i like camo better


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Inferno is my personal fav target color, followed by mathews black cherry and blueberry


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

black on black but platinum with blue flames looks pretty good too.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> my drenalin has camo riser and black limbs. I like it.


I was just thinking about that, can you post a picture or PM me one?


----------



## martinbows777 (Feb 7, 2009)

On my rytera iam getting a black riser and camo limbs.I seen pics of them and they look sweet!!!!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I just like a camo bow with a neat string combination. I also like a camo riser with black limbs but I would rather a full camo bow.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

my mom stil has her purple bow with the yellow blue and red splatter.
the bow is like 20 years old with the old stye pulleys 
oh yeah its a DORKY YORKY.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Camo.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

im an equal oppurtunity employer i have had one in just about every combination my favorite was all black though


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Jared Les said:


> Camo.


My reasoning: I don't really care about the color as long as the deer don't see it and camo never goes out of style on bows, so it holds its resale value quite a bit better than black or target colors.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

the white hoyt bows always look awesome.


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

All black for me....my bow used to be all black, but now it has camo limbs because mine splintered...it looks really good as well, but I really prefer all black :darkbeer:


----------



## sweetpeajessw (Feb 5, 2009)

If I'm hunting, it's black or of course camo. But my favorite color is my pink bow


----------



## flyfisher117 (Sep 12, 2009)

camo...wouldnt mine a brite neon colored bow though...

i think its reflex that makes there bows with a metalic red or blue:tongue:


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

yellow is diffently my favorite


----------

